

ACTA - The owner of social network cannot be obliged to install filtering system - ergo14
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?val=647485:cs&lang=en&list=647491:cs,647490:cs,647489:cs,647496:cs,647488:cs,647487:cs,647486:cs,647485:cs,647484:cs,647483:cs,&pos=8&page=1&nbl=15&pgs=10&hwords=&checktexte=checkbox&visu=#texte
Court of Justice of the European Union
PRESS RELEASE No 11/12
Luxembourg, 16 February 2012<p>The owner of an online social network cannot be obliged to install a general filtering
system, covering all its users, in order to prevent the unlawful use of musical and
audio-visual work<p>Such an obligation would not be respecting the prohibition to impose on that provider a general
obligation to monitor nor the requirement that a fair balance be struck between the protection of
copyright, on the one hand, and the freedom to conduct business, the right to protection of
personal data and the freedom to receive or impart information, on the other
======
ergo14
The owner of an online social network cannot be obliged to install a general
filtering system, covering all its users, in order to prevent the unlawful use
of musical and audio-visual work

Such an obligation would not be respecting the prohibition to impose on that
provider a general obligation to monitor nor the requirement that a fair
balance be struck between the protection of copyright, on the one hand, and
the freedom to conduct business, the right to protection of personal data and
the freedom to receive or impart information, on the other

